# Name that wood



## ESA1178 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello all...

Can anyone tell me what wood this piece of furniture is made of?

Thanks a bunch!

Mark
Sacramento, CA








[/URL]


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

No picture


----------



## ESA1178 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi ToddKY..

You cannot see the pics?

Mark


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I see no pictures. It's like there hasn't been any uploaded.


----------



## ESA1178 (Jan 13, 2015)

That's odd. Because I can see them.
Lets try this:


----------



## ESA1178 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you have more than one kind of wood there. It's difficult to tell with the finish on it but the majority of it looks like alder or cherry. The panels look like a straight grain ash.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

agree with steve, looks like multiple. straight on and closer pics will help more.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

My guesses are rift sawn red oak for the door panels, and clear flat sawn white pine for the rest.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree it's two kinds of wood...panels look like rift sawn red oak, rails look like cherry.


----------

